# Headlight housings



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm looking for some clear diamond headlight housings but my housings are 10x5 and I can't find ANYTHING that size. Anyone else have anything?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude are you sure they arent 7X6?

Check out this website- I found these and theyre pretty sweet, but I dont know how well theyd work with the headlights down.

http://www.nissanpartspro.com/cgi-b...c=2&cat=ALL&year=1987&make=NISSAN&model=300ZX


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i was going to get these if i got the 240 i was looking at. you could also do an hid retro fit with these


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

thats the link I sent him 

Theyre like 47 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

87-89 headlights are different from 84-86 headlights.
http://www.az-zbum.com/information.differences.shtml


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Mine measured out to roughly 10x5. I don't have driving lights/auxilary lights either so it takes up the whole space.


----------

